# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Уверенность в себе.

## Irina

*Уверенность. На эту тему были написаны сотни книг и статей, многие из нас желали бы производить на окружающих впечатление уверенного в себе человека.
Практически во все времена уверенность была синонимом успеха и силы.*


*Американский психолог Эндрю Сальтер  упоминает  шесть качеств уверенных в себе людей:*

1. Открытое выражение своих чувств и спонтанность в общении.

2. Соответствие между вербальным и невербальным проявлением чувств.

3. Вера в себя, умение защищать собственные мнения и желания.

4. Готовность взять на себя ответственность и говорить от своего имени,  используя местоимение «я» вместо «мы», не пытаясь прятаться за фасадом размытых и мутных формулировок.

5. Умение принимать комплименты и похвалу, а также смелость говорить комплименты другому.

6. Умение принимать себя таким, каким Вы являетесь. Осуждая и отрицая какие-то свои черты, Вы причиняете себе дискомфорт и закрываетесь от окружающих.

Однако это  мнение психологов-профессионалов. А что говорят по этому поводу женщины - самые чуткие ценители мужского обаяния? Какой он -  уверенный в себе мужчина? 

*Быть уверенным в себе, по мнению прекрасного пола, означает:*

1. Быть смелым.

2. Обладать  твердой  жизненной позицией.

3. Быть  решительным и ответственным вне зависимости от обстоятельств.

4. Уметь принимать женщину такой, какая она есть: не умаляя ее способностей, ума и красоты.

5. Быть независимым.

6. Быть благородным внешне и внутренне.

7. Не страшиться эмоций.

8. Быть общительным.

9. Уметь сохранять оптимизм и вселять его в любимую женщину.

10. Беречь  ее  и их отношения. Женщина всегда стремится к чувству защищенности, а значит уверенный мужчина – это тот, который сможет защитить ее от всего мира. Тот, с кем она может чувствовать себя, как за каменной стеной.


*Так в чем же привлекательность состояния уверенности в себе? Каков он – уверенный человек и что собой  представляет по вашему мнению?*

----------


## Irina

*Я думаю что уверенность в себе напрямую связана с самооценкой. Чем она выше, тем выше уверенность в своих силах.
Кстати, по поводу самооценки, вот статья попалась интересная:* 

Итальянские ученые выяснили, что самооценка человека напрямую связана с возрастом. Об этом пишет психологический журнал Psicologia E Salute.

Оказывается, наша самооценка растет в течение всей взрослой жизни, но по достижении пенсионного возраста уважение к себе внезапно начинает стремительно падать, передает портал Психологический навигатор.

Исследователи изучили психологическое состояние 3,5 тыс. европейцев в возрасте от 25 до 80 лет. Среди самых юных участников опроса показатели самооценки оказались наиболее низкими. По мере взросления самооценка росла, и пиковых значений достигала приблизительно в 60 лет. Затем уважение к себе у участников опроса резко падало.

Также ученые установили, что женщины на протяжении всей жизни обладают более низкой самооценкой, чем мужчины.

Кроме того, авторы исследования утверждают, что у людей с более высоким уровнем доходов, значительно меньше снижается самоуважение в пенсионном возрасте. То же самое можно сказать и о людях, считающих свою семейную жизнь счастливой.

----------

